# Is this a real BCI or just a typo?



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey people.

Now if you click on the link and look at the Columbian RTB and recognise the scientific name below it, you can blatantly tell it's is a BCI but i get the feeling this is a Typo. Im confused with the nick names, Ive checked on different sites and some display these snakes as a BCC and a BCI. Ive sent a email to them but no one ever replies to my emails unfortunately. These mini nick names are real confusing. Can anyone help? I realy want a Male baby BCI but i really cant find any. 

Pilbara Reptiles: Snake Stocklist, Boas


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Now if you click on the link and look at the Columbian RTB and recognise the scientific name below it, you can blatantly tell it's is a BCI but i get the feeling this is a Typo. Im confused with the nick names, Ive checked on different sites and some display these snakes as a BCC and a BCI. Ive sent a email to them but no one ever replies to my emails unfortunately. These mini nick names are real confusing. Can anyone help? I realy want a Male baby BCI but i really cant find any.
> 
> Pilbara Reptiles: Snake Stocklist, Boas


If you hang on a month or two, there should be loads of 2011 hatchlings up for sale


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Now if you click on the link and look at the Columbian RTB and recognise the scientific name below it, you can blatantly tell it's is a BCI but i get the feeling this is a Typo. Im confused with the nick names, Ive checked on different sites and some display these snakes as a BCC and a BCI. Ive sent a email to them but no one ever replies to my emails unfortunately. These mini nick names are real confusing. Can anyone help? I realy want a Male baby BCI but i really cant find any.
> 
> Pilbara Reptiles: Snake Stocklist, Boas


Are u anywhere near Cardiff in Wales? As my mate in Cardiff's BCI had 36 babies other day.


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Im 205 miles away unfortunately 
Thanks though  




TaniaBaker said:


> Are u anywhere near Cardiff in Wales? As my mate in Cardiff's BCI had 36 babies other day.


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

The end of this month or the next? I dont think i can wait. 



nelly1 said:


> If you hang on a month or two, there should be loads of 2011 hatchlings up for sale


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> The end of this month or the next? I dont think i can wait.


Where abouts are you,
Check the classified you may find one of last years


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Oldham. 



nelly1 said:


> Where abouts are you,
> Check the classified you may find one of last years


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Oldham.


Wrong side of the hills for the shops round here:lol2:
I dont like to recomend this person as i have taken a dislike to them and dont know about thier animals,
But Wohic had some for sale that you could courier


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont mind me asking but why the dislike? 



nelly1 said:


> Wrong side of the hills for the shops round here:lol2:
> I dont like to recomend this person as i have taken a dislike to them and dont know about thier animals,
> But Wohic had some for sale that you could courier


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Dont mind me asking but why the dislike?


.
I wont say on the open forum, probably get banned, lets just say its a tad on the personal side


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Now if you click on the link and look at the Columbian RTB and recognise the scientific name below it, you can blatantly tell it's is a BCI but i get the feeling this is a Typo. Im confused with the nick names, Ive checked on different sites and some display these snakes as a BCC and a BCI. Ive sent a email to them but no one ever replies to my emails unfortunately. These mini nick names are real confusing. Can anyone help? I realy want a Male baby BCI but i really cant find any.
> 
> Pilbara Reptiles: Snake Stocklist, Boas


You will find a lot of places still refer to common BCI's as red tails. I don't think it is a typo as people did used to refer to them in this way. 
It is clearly labelled boa constrictor imperator so not sure why there is any confusion here.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SilverSpooni said:


> Oldham.



Repatcular aren't too far from you and have CB10's listed Stock List


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay. Understandable. Wont ask  Thanks for the help though. 



nelly1 said:


> .
> I wont say on the open forum, probably get banned, lets just say its a tad on the personal side


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it clearly states that its a BCI but i just thought it would be a forgotten typo on the site. Just making sure. I really dont want to make a mistake by getting a BCC. Thanks for reply 



BoaQueen said:


> You will find a lot of places still refer to common BCI's as red tails. I don't think it is a typo as people did used to refer to them in this way.
> It is clearly labelled boa constrictor imperator so not sure why there is any confusion here.


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why would getting a BCC be a mistake?! They're better...


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think ill be capable of handling a fully grown BCC or home one. Plus ive got a mother whos scared of snakes and some how she can handle more dangerous animals. 



Willz0r2010 said:


> Why would getting a BCC be a mistake?! They're better...


----------



## chris100575 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm prepared to be corrected, but from what I've read choosing a BCI over a BCC doesn't necessarily mean you'll get a smaller snake.

The easiest way to tell them apart is the price, BCCs are usually at least twice as much as a BCI.


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Aha. Good thinking. Oh i dont mind the size. Its the girth. Ive seen alot of pictures of male and female comparison's and i chose to get a male instead of a female. Thanks for the tip 



chris100575 said:


> I'm prepared to be corrected, but from what I've read choosing a BCI over a BCC doesn't necessarily mean you'll get a smaller snake.
> 
> The easiest way to tell them apart is the price, BCCs are usually at least twice as much as a BCI.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

don't know how far you want to travel but stockport pet warehouse had a gorgeous '10 bci in the other day. a female, i was tempted myself.

i don't think there's much difference in size between a bci & a bcc. i definately wouldn't say that getting a bcc would be a mistake. i love my bci but if i could justify the extra money i'd look at getting a bcc. i think they're stunning.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

nelly1 said:


> Wrong side of the hills for the shops round here:lol2:
> I dont like to recomend this person as i have taken a dislike to them and dont know about thier animals,
> But Wohic had some for sale that you could courier



:gasp: love you to.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

We are just getting into python egg laying season and boa birthing season (a bit off yet) so the 2011's should be ready around the summer. Doncaster show is in June and there are always LOADS to choose from there. If you fancy something real nice speak to Gazboas or Sinderman, they both have great reputations and I am sure they will courier. 

As an averagely short (5ft 4) averagely built woman I can handle a 6ft boa bcc or bci. I struggle with a 9ft female BCI. Stick to a male and you should be fine with either unless you are super dinky. You tend to get used to handling them as they get older if you start with a hatchling. 

The dwarf locality boas are lovely too and significantly smaller. Hogg islands are small and growing in popularity!

Hope this helps


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

I emailed Gaz a couple of weeks ago and he hasn't replied yet. I take it hes a busy man. I just hope ill be driving by June  Thanks for the help. 




Nix said:


> We are just getting into python egg laying season and boa birthing season (a bit off yet) so the 2011's should be ready around the summer. Doncaster show is in June and there are always LOADS to choose from there. If you fancy something real nice speak to Gazboas or Sinderman, they both have great reputations and I am sure they will courier.
> 
> As an averagely short (5ft 4) averagely built woman I can handle a 6ft boa bcc or bci. I struggle with a 9ft female BCI. Stick to a male and you should be fine with either unless you are super dinky. You tend to get used to handling them as they get older if you start with a hatchling.
> 
> ...


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

basically back in the day there were imports from columbia of bci that had nice red tails so the name was coined columbian red tails these are bci, bcc are true red tails as in surinames ect we have both and have labled the latin names diffrent so if you want a bci the columbians are these and the bcc are surinames you will never get bcc at 89.99

hope this helps
cheers
chris

www.pilbara-reptiles.co.uk


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Aha. I understand now. Thanks chris. 



rf-reptiles said:


> basically back in the day there were imports from columbia of bci that had nice red tails so the name was coined columbian red tails these are bci, bcc are true red tails as in surinames ect we have both and have labled the latin names diffrent so if you want a bci the columbians are these and the bcc are surinames you will never get bcc at 89.99
> 
> hope this helps
> cheers
> ...


----------

